# CM9 - GTALK & EMAIL does not work



## yvca (Jan 19, 2012)

Bonjour,

Under CM9 my wifi work correctly I can acces internet , but I can not access my EMAIL or GTALK ??

When I press the EMAIL or GTALK icon I get the message the "APPLICATION HAS STOPPED" and the only choice that I have is the "OK" button ???

What wrong ???

Yvon


----------



## dijkdj (Jan 20, 2012)

same here


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Talk and GMail work fine for me. You installed the new GApps right?


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

If you upgraded from CM7 (Any version) to CM9 you need to also patch it with the battery fix, and the GApps.

Google them, or just search here. Been linked dozens of times.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

another victem of a "dirty" install.
i have said it before and I'll say it again, a clean install will ALWAYS Yield the best restults

i did a clean install (wipe data, wipe system, wipe cache, wipe dalvik install ROM, gapps, charge fix)
and i have no problems other than the ones mentioned.
i have Gtalk, Gmail, Calendar syncs, wifi works, it charges, market works ect.... such a smooth ROM. glad i did it this way and not through ACME installer since it seems to bring more problems than just restoring my apps one by one.


----------



## yvca (Jan 19, 2012)

Carlo said:


> Talk and GMail work fine for me. You installed the new GApps right?


Yes, I install the Gapps


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> another victem of a "dirty" install.
> i have said it before and I'll say it again, a clean install will ALWAYS Yield the best restults


I upgraded and they worked fine (Except Dolphin browser which crashed my OS - quickly got rid of that!)


----------



## yvca (Jan 19, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> another victem of a "dirty" install.
> i have said it before and I'll say it again, a clean install will ALWAYS Yield the best restults
> 
> i did a clean install (wipe data, wipe system, wipe cache, wipe dalvik install ROM, gapps, charge fix)
> ...


OK, So If redo the Install that will fix my problems ???

And I have to reload all my apps after ???

Yvon


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

yvca said:


> Yes, I install the Gapps


Which version of Gapps did you use? A clean install will not help you if you are not using the proper version of Gapps.

It should have ics and or 4.0 in the filename and be dated within the last few months. If you used the one dated August that is old and not for Android 4.0.

Before you do something drastic like a wipe try to find a different version of gapps and install that first.


----------



## yvca (Jan 19, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> another victem of a "dirty" install.
> i have said it before and I'll say it again, a clean install will ALWAYS Yield the best restults
> 
> i did a clean install (wipe data, wipe system, wipe cache, wipe dalvik install ROM, gapps, charge fix)
> ...


OK. What is the method now If I install CM9

Can I redo a clean install ??

If yes how ??


----------



## danillll (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a smilar issue where gmail was throwing the same error, little bit troubleshooting, I figured that it was caused by changing the dpi to 132 from 160
So if you have changed your default dpi, revert back to 160, reboot and try gmail


----------



## whemming (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok I'm not sure what gmail, gapps, gapps fixer has to do with the stock email application. I think the OP is having issues with the stock email app...NOT gmail. I can confirm that none of the fixes mentioned do anything to fix the default email app.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Go int your Settings, then go to Applications, click "All" at the top so it shows all your Apps, go to the "Email" app and push the "Clear Data" button. Fixed the Email app for me, I would try it for any app that is Force Closing before bothering with a wipe and reload. I installed CM9 on top of CM7 and it upgraded perfectly for me other than the Email client Force Closing, which was very easily fixed.

Enjoy the wipe, reload, and download of all the apps if you want, but its not needed every time, I certainly got tired of it after a while.


----------

